# Mount UFS partition suddenly reboots system



## soeter04 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there,

I recently ended up with a corrupt FreeNAS instance, and had to reinstall all stuff. Two out of three UFS systems were easily restored in their original glory, one of them - sadly - is not.  It concerns a set of four 3 TB SATA drives in a RAID 5 setup, via a RocketRaid card.

I first tried mounting the partition via the FreeNAS web interface, no luck: the system rebooted all of a sudden. After reboot, the partition was not mounted. After cursing a bit I decided to try the same operation via the command line. First I confirmed the file system was okay via `fsck_ufs -p /dev/da0p2`, then I mounted it. The same result: a sudden reboot.

Has anyone seen this before? I'm baffled, and worried I lost 9tb 9 TB of data


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2014)

soeter04 said:
			
		

> First I confirmed the file system was okay via `fsck_ufs -p /dev/da0p2`, then I mounted it. The same result: a sudden reboot.


Have you tried a full fsck(8)? The -p only "preens" the disk, i.e. only certain, simple, issues are resolved. 

Apparently the disk is so screwed up it trashes the OS when you mount it. Not sure if fsck(8) will be able to bail you out though.


----------



## soeter04 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, before doing anything drastic i decided to try the old FreeNAS usb, to see if i could get it to a point where i could at least try mounting the volume in question.

Whatever options i tried, it kept on crashing with the weirdest errors. Until i tried single user mode: again, a boot process full of errors, but at the time it crapped out (write errors on the freenas usb) i ended up with a nice shell prompt. Tried mounting the partition, success! Copying files to external usb drives as we speak. Which will take a while 

Odd that one version refuses to mount a partition, eventually causing an unexpected reboot of the system, where an older one mounts it perfectly fine..
(i presume the latest FreeNAS and the old one i have - failed to remember which, sadly, should be one of the last revisions on 8... - have slightly different FreeBSD versions under the hood)


----------

